# Forum Other Languages Greek language  демонизировать

## Antonio1986

От слово греческого слова demonion =демон 
Do you use this word in Russian in order to convey the meaning that we exaggerate regarding the negative values of a person or a situtation.
E.g. They demonize the negative effects of the inflows of Muslims immigrants in western societies.

----------


## iCake

Yep, we do. More in a sense of making someone look like a demon, imbue them with demonic qualities, etc, but I guess it's close enough  ::

----------


## Antonio1986

mythologize = create or promote an exaggerated or idealized image of. 
"He adores women. The problem is that he *mythologize* them and he cannot see their real nature, with both positive and negative values. Women are not perfect. If he wants to build healthy relations with them he should *demythologize* them" 
Looking for the russian translation to convey the correct meaning.

----------


## Serge_spb

Can hear it all the time.  ::  
Путин выступил против "излишней демонизации" Сталина Путин выступил против "излишней демонизации" Сталина - Политика - МК 
Запад "демонизирует" Путина из-за неоспоримых успехов России https://ria.ru/world/20150427/1061130665.html

----------


## Antonio1986

How about mythologize - demythologize? 
"He adores women. The problem is that he mythologize them and he cannot see their real nature, with both positive and negative values. Women are not perfect. If he wants to build healthy relations with them he should demythologize them"

----------


## maxmixiv

Идеализирует

----------


## maxmixiv

Лучшее, что нашёл с противоположным значением - недооценивать(underestimate), но в случае с "he should demythologize them" этот вариант не подходит, можно сказать "ему следует объективно воспринимать их, с долей скептицизма" 
Или даже "смотреть на них трезво" (здесь подразумевается, что выпив водки, люди склонны идеализировать ВСЁ и ВСЕХ!)

----------


## AlexandraMe

Обожествлять(derived from God). 
"Проблема в том, что он их обожествляeт....."

----------

